# Brai (torch down) roof coating



## Betsy G (Oct 13, 2007)

I have what's called a "torch down" or Brie roof. 
I paid a lot of money for a roofer to fiber glass a small leak in my 14 X 14 foot screened porch.  He then coated the roof and it's peeling off in ONE year.  

I'm not sure what type of coating he used.  It is black.
I have a feeling this was the wrong coating.  
This was the best roofer in my area and I am very upset.   Before I call him I need to know what you are really supposed to use to coat a torch down roof.
And what the heck to do now that what is there is peeling off.
I paid $550 and I know - I fell off a turnip truck.  But he came immediately, was so very nice and I wanted it done before winter.  It was a gorgeous day and rain and winter were coming the next day. 

I surely expected this coating to last a few years.   

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 13, 2007)

A US Intec "Brai" APP roof is supposed coated per manufacturers directions. Proper coating is a liquid aluminum coating within 1-4 weeks.. Comes either fibered or non fibered. Fibered lasts longer & is more expensive. Your roofer may have used an asphalt emulsion. Alternative coating is not to be applied for 90 days.
Heres ia a link to your roofing membrane specs. Page 1 left column under "Surfacing". http://www.usintec.com/Content/Documents/5650.pdf
As it also stated depending on location & weather conditions may effect how long coating lasts. It should last more than 1 year though. The other problem is he used black  coating, aluminum coating should be used as it reflects the sunlight & ultra violet rays rather than soak them up like the black coating does.
Print out the manual and show it to him and ask him how he plans to remedy the situation. If he put the black on thick, the aluminum coating over top wont last long.
Good luck.

13 years commercial/ residential roofing. Loved working with metal & copper.


----------



## Betsy G (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks so much for your reply.
I assumed this roofer knew what type of coating to use.  He and his family have been roofers in my area for years and have a good reputation.  I sure wish I had researched coatings BEFORE I called him but I trusted his reputation.  I just think he didn't know about my type of roof for some reason. 

It's too bad the company that installed the torch down got sold and the new people never answered my phone call.  I think they only want to do large commercial buildings, not a dinky screened in porch.

I realize my roofer can't re- coat it with the other peeling underneath.  What the heck CAN he do?
What would you suggest I ask for?


----------



## Hogwildz (Oct 15, 2007)

Betsy G said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for your reply.
> I assumed this roofer knew what type of coating to use.  He and his family have been roofers in my area for years and have a good reputation.  I sure wish I had researched coatings BEFORE I called him but I trusted his reputation.  I just think he didn't know about my type of roof for some reason.
> 
> It's too bad the company that installed the torch down got sold and the new people never answered my phone call.  I think they only want to do large commercial buildings, not a dinky screened in porch.
> ...



At this point you can try and remove what is loose, then recoat with aluminum coating. Or let it weather over winter or a year or so, then recoat it with the aluminum.
You can coat it now, just keep in mind, you will want to check it spring & fall and recoat or touch up as necessary. On a porch roof it should not take much or long.
If your handy or know someone that is, it can be a DIY project. Just get a quality coating at a roofing supply house and the trick is to mix it reaallll well. Its a groan to mix as the aluminum settles at bottom as a thick paste, once you have no more globs and the entire can is thicker than watery and even, then its ready to be applied. Can be put on with a roof coating brush on a handle or rolled on with a thick napped roller. Get a good quality roller pad though or it will fall apart before your finished.
What are area you in?


----------

